# UFC Fight Night 33: Hunt vs. Bigfoot



## ebfitness (Dec 2, 2013)

December 6, 2013 | Brisbane Entertainment Centre | Brisbane, Queensland, Australia

MAIN CARD

FOX Sports 1, 9 p.m. ET

Mark Hunt vs. Antonio Silva
Mauricio Rua vs. James Te-Huna
Ryan Bader vs. Anthony Perosh
Pat Barry vs. Soa Palelei
Dylan Andrews vs. Clint Hester

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 2, 7 p.m. ET

Bethe Correia vs. Julie Kedzie
Takeya Mizugaki vs. Nam Phan
Caio Magalhaes vs. Nick Ring
Justin Scoggins vs. Richie Vaculik

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 6 p.m. ET

Krzysztof Jotko vs. Bruno Santos
Alex Garcia vs. Ben Wall


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 5, 2013)

Hunt's a beast and will knock Bigfoot OUT!


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 6, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> Hunt's a beast and will knock Bigfoot OUT!


Hope, hope!


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2013)

Great Fight Night!


RESULTS:


December 6, 2013 | Brisbane Entertainment Centre | Brisbane, Queensland, Australia

MAIN CARD

FOX Sports 1, 9 p.m. ET

Mark Hunt vs. Antonio Silva 
majority draw (48-47 Hunt, 47-47, 47-47) - Round 5, 5:00
Mauricio Rua def. James Te Huna 
knockout (punches) - Round 1, 1:03
Ryan Bader def. Anthony Perosh 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-26) - Round 3, 5:00
Soa Palelei def. Pat Barry 
knockout (punches) - Round 1, 2:09
Clint Hester def. Dylan Andrews 
TKO (doctor's stoppage due to injury) - Round 2, 5:00
Julie Kedzie def. Bethe Correia 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 2, 7 p.m. ET

Takeya Mizugaki def. Nam Phan 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Caio Magalhaes def. Nick Ring 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Justin Scoggins def. Richie Vaculik 
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 4:43
Krzysztof Jotko def. Bruno Santos 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 6:30 p.m. ET

Alex Garcia def. Ben Wall 
KO (punches) - Round 1, 0:43


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 7, 2013)

Great fight! Blood bath.. Hunt was landing some vicious elbows and left hooks. Silva killed hunt with that lower leg kick and ground n pound! They both gassed but took poundings! I think the draw was fair and it seems that they were both fine with it! Awesome (free fight)!!!!


----------



## oliolz (Dec 7, 2013)

Now that was a damn fight! i agree with the draw as well - pretty much went back and forth. Hopefully we get a re-match..


----------



## 13bret (Dec 7, 2013)

Best heavyweight fight in a long time, to me that is.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Dec 13, 2013)

No Shit, not very often do we get to see the Heavyweights go 5 rounds! Lots of back and forth action and definitely worth the price of admission. I thought they might give the decision to Hunt by a hair, but Bigfoot finished so strong at the end of the rounds it was definitely a close call..!!


----------

